# BetterHelp.com



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

Sound great!!! I hope they also have a global program to cater other countries too.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

It is great that you found help. Some perspective on Betterhelp though:

BetterHelp.com was in a big controversy a couple of years back. Here is a great video by an actual clinician talking about BetterHelp.com. Worth watching.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I've tried several of the online therapists. I don't think it's very effective. The therapist can't read your tone and body language through text. They can't really get to know you. I also think that most don't take notes and stay up-to-date with the conversation. My last online therapist (via the 7cups app) would literally copy and paste the same questions and responses sometimes. Also, you can discuss multiple topics and ask and answer dozens of questions in an hour conversation. Over text, you typically get one response a day 5 days a week. It can get a little frustrating when you write a long message and then spend an entire week, one message a day, trying to clarify what you mean. 

I'm not saying it doesn't help though. Sometimes you need someone to talk to and being able to text someone at any hour of the day and get a response within a day is beneficial. It also helps keep you focused on helping yourself instead of giving up.


----------

